
Zipline: the cd companion utility you've always wanted - adamnemecek
https://github.com/adamnemecek/zipline
======
Jaruzel
How does this work with multiple-branching sub directories?

~~~
adamnemecek
It only goes up right now lol.

~~~
Jaruzel
No worries, I DO like the idea though!

